# trying to start cub



## housebg (May 9, 2014)

I just bought a cub tractor $300.00 so not a big problem but it should start but , cannot get it to fire . Have fire to coil , but it will not fire changed to different coil hope that will help. Any ideas the tractor has been setting up ,they said it was running but I am unsure ,it has new wires ,so I think it may have had fire problem . I filed points , may change next any help is good South Louisiana Billy


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Would help to know what model cub. Is the spark plug sparking?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Are you talking about a cub cadet riding mower or a Farmall cub tractor??


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

If you're talking about a Cub Cadet, take some sandpaper and sand the magnet inside the flywheel so it's bright. Do the same with the coil where the magnet passes by. Be sure and get the coil mounted the right distance from the flywheel. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## housebg (May 9, 2014)

*cub help*

It is a Farmall cub about a 1958 by serial # I am thinking the wires may be bad. The plugs do not fire when laying on head going to try condenser and points. A bear to get to them, may remove oil filter to help . I think I am missing some thing just not sure what . Trying not to spend a fortune to find out bad rod or worse . Gas tank not very rusty so has not set long . Have Farmall AV that needs major over-hall so may just put in line after it .Just hoping for a break . Thanks for all the help ten heads are always better than one.Billy


----------



## welderskelter (Sep 30, 2012)

It just needs fire, fuel, and compression. And all at the right time. Turn it over with the starter with your finger in the spark plug hole. If it dont blow it out it probably has the valves stuck.


----------



## housebg (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the help Points & a condenser & new rotor made the think start first try .I was at a bad spot I new it should run but it would not start all is good now need to repair hyd pump wish me luck Billy


----------

